# how much should i set aside from my earning every week ?



## Maziyar85 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi

how many percent would you suggest to set aside from my uber income every week ?

20%- 25% or 30% ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Maziyar85 said:


> Hi
> 
> how many percent would you suggest to set aside from my uber income every week ?
> 
> 20%- 25% or 30% ?


How much net income do you have?


----------



## Maziyar85 (Sep 29, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> How much net income do you have?


$300 to $500


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Maziyar85 said:


> $300 to $500


week?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

after you deduct your mileage at .54 cents per mile for 2016 Maziyar85 ?


----------



## Maziyar85 (Sep 29, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> week?


Yes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Maziyar85 said:


> Yes


 How much really depends on other factors like if you have another job etc... etc... If you have another job you could lower your exemptions so that your employer is taking out more taxes to help with your self employment income. You should probably get to know form 1040-ES the form used for estimated payments. It has a worksheet to help you calculate how much to send in. The first payment is due April 18. Until then you should be Ok saving 25% or so for taxes. https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040es.pdf


----------

